# Bacteria in a bottle?



## Lasocki (Jul 23, 2014)

Has any one used bacteria in a bottle if so does it work to cycle a new tank?


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

It's hit or miss. Sometimes the BB is still alive sometimes it is not. If you want to try it go for it. Can't hurt. I would save my money though.


----------



## AJerman (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, and yes. I used Biospira successfully in the past. I tried Stability but it didn't have much effect. But save yourself the money and just get a bottle of ammonia if you want to do a fishless cycle. Just make sure it's pure ammonia (shake it, make sure it doesn't foam). Ace probably has some, most grocery stores don't seem to have pure ammonia.

Read this thread: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Using the bacteria and the fishless cycle seemed to be the quickest and safest for a couple of members.
Only two products have really got good reviews consistently;TSS(Tetra Safe Start),and Dr Tims One and Only.
It is probly helpful(or wise) to look for an expiration/manufacture date and get the freshest possible.
If you have access to an existing filter that has been running just taking media from that will provide you with instantly cycled filter.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I've used Biospira (now Tetra Safe Start) with great success.....can't comment on the other countless products out there. 
Plus you can't group them all in the same category IMHO as there are a lot inferior products out there. 
Because one may not work doesn't mean they are all junk. 

Sometimes you don't have the time to do a fish or fish-less cycling of the tank to get the bacteria up to full potential. Some of these products can give you a huge jump start and reduce a lot of stress on the fish. 

I had to move my 150 gallon to a brand new location during remodeling......system was down with fish in temporary holding tank for 3-weeks. Long story short, I lost my bacteria culture completely. 
I panicked, but bought several bottles of Biospira and it worked out great. 

Watched water parameters closely on the new setup.........had a very brief little spike of ammonia and no nitrite spikes at all. Worked awesome! 
Saved my fish and me from a lot of stress. *w3

If you have the time though......use the tried and true method of ammonia and fishless cycling. It is guaranteed to work.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I always do that. Not with bottle, but I'll take a few liters of a long-extended basin, some gravel or filter sponge and inoculate the new pool. I have had good experiences.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Even with Tetra Safe-Start or any other bacteria supplement, you'll still have a mini cycle as the colony stabilizes and establishes itself. Just make sure WHATEVER YOU DO, that you have a SOURCE OF AMMONIA. If you add the TSS in, even with adding fish at the same time, it'll take a few days to get some ammonia going in the tank, and by that time you could have lost half your bacteria and have to start over.


----------

